

Why You Won’t See My Child (Or Even His Name) On Facebook - khet
https://medium.com/real-parenting/24ee86187e65

======
gjvc
self-obsessed writer

~~~
stephenr
because she doesn't want images/details of her child posted on the internet
for any whack job to use?

